# Alcohol Tax Repeal, Sales Tax Rollback Make Ballot



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Secretary of State William Galvin has unveiled the order of the ballot questions that will appear on the November ballot.

The first question will give voters the chance to repeal the state's alcohol sales tax.

The alcohol sales tax was first implemented in 2009 as part of the state's efforts to raise revenues.

Package store owners say the tax has turned customers away, especially on the border with New Hampshire, which does not have sales tax.

Opponents say the tax revenue pays for essential substance abuse programs.

Full Story:
Williams Galvin's Office Reveals Nov. Ballot Questions, Alcohol Tax, Sales Tax, Affordable Housing - wbztv.com


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

About time, Im pretty tired of getting taxed on taxes.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Just what we need, an excuse for this state to layoff the rest of the police officers.

In other news, the State announced unemployed immigrants will now be receiving dental and vision insurance.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

What's the worst that happens, they take away our Quinn? F with our pensions?


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

Don't they do this every few years? 

After several month's of "It's for the Children" ads, the sheep, as anyone could predict, will vote to keep their taxes at the higher rate. 

Now f'ing with their booze, that'll be repealed with about a 95% margin! :beer_yum:


----------



## jedediah1 (Jun 18, 2009)

i vote for our sales tax to go back to 5% so we don't need caculators to figure out the real cost of a coke


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

jedediah1 said:


> i vote for our sales tax to go back to 5% so we don't need caculators to figure out the real cost of a coke


It's really pretty amazing to me. I wanted to make a witty comment about the property tax, or lack thereof, of Jedediah's parking plot down by the river when I came to a realization.

Anything waterfront =$$$, so the assesed value is probably north of $300k. At the current mill rate.....

While we are at it, waterfront= flood prone- better pay up for your federal flood insurance

Excise tax- if it's a new van, better hang on to your ankles pretty tight

Mandatory auto insurance

Mandatory health insurance

Federal Income Tax- Pretty sure your auto loan payments do not count as mortgage payments

State Income Tax

Tax on the alcohol you drink to make you forget you live in a van, down by the river

Tax on the gas to heat the truck in the winter

With all that, when the river rises while you sleep, and you get carried away in the deluge, there are no cops or firefighters left to call for help.

Just sayin


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

I have no problem paying taxes...I have a problem paying unreasonable taxes. Vote to repeal the increase and tax on booze. 

What are they gonna do? Take away details and Quinn?


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

jedediah1 said:


> i vote for our sales tax to go back to 5% so we don't need caculators to figure out the real cost of a coke


In Canada, only Alberta, Yukon, Northwest Territories and Nunavut have a %5 (Federal) sales tax, the rest of the provinces have a (Federal and Provincial Combined) sales tax rate of % 10 to % 15.5...

Here in Ontario (I think I mentioned it hear before), until the first of this month, we paid %5 tax on some things, %8 tax on other things, and %13 tax on some more other things; now we just pay a "harmonized" % 13 tax on anything taxable. To compensate us, the provincial government gave us a measly income tax cut (which was swallowed up by public employees pension dues increase, partly controlled by the Government of Ontario), then sent everyone a check for $100 per single person of $300 per family...:thumbs_down:

Liquor tax is % 15 in Ontario...


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

If the state rolls back sales tax, guess where the revenue is gonna come from? Those who pay income, property, healthcare and everything else taxes.

MA Leaders: No 'Plan B' If Sales Tax Cut Passes - wbztv.com

*MA Leaders: No 'Plan B' If Sales Tax Cut Passes*

BOSTON (AP) ― 










It's the fiscal elephant in the room, a ballot question that would cut the Massachusetts sales tax rate by more than half, and none of the state's top political leaders has come up with a plan to deal with it if it passes.

That includes the major candidates for governor, all of whom say they oppose the initiative to reduce the sales tax rate from 6.25 to 3 percent, a move that would cost the state up to $2.4 billion in annual revenue beginning Jan. 1.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

EnforceOfficer said:


> In Canada, only Alberta, Yukon, Northwest Territories and Nunavut have a %5 (Federal) sales tax, the rest of the provinces have a (Federal and Provincial Combined) sales tax rate of % 10 to % 15.5...
> 
> Here in Ontario (I think I mentioned it hear before), until the first of this month, we paid %5 tax on some things, %8 tax on other things, and %13 tax on some more other things; now we just pay a "harmonized" % 13 tax on anything taxable. To compensate us, the provincial government gave us a measly income tax cut (which was swallowed up by public employees pension dues increase, partly controlled by the Government of Ontario), then sent everyone a check for $100 per single person of $300 per family...:thumbs_down:
> 
> Liquor tax is % 15 in Ontario...


The issue here is that approximately 40 to 60% of the price of spirits is state and federal tax already built-in, and a lesser amount for wine and beer. What Massachusetts did last year was simply add another 6.25% in a direct tax right on the top.

Meanwhile, New Hampshire--whose liquor stores or state-run versus Massachusetts which are private, gets to basically chnage the tax their liquor daily based on market conditions and undercut Massachusetts retailers near the border. To boot, New Hampshire stores are right off the highway a mile or two over the state line. I've always thought New Hampshire's state monopoly on spirits and high property taxes was their answer to the sales tax.

In Massachusetts, the sales tax was always 5% on everything but food, clothing, gun safes and a few other very specific items. While other states do indeed have higher sales tax rates, we get taxed on everything but the air we breathe--including car excise and income. And then they bumped the regular sales tax anther 1.25%.

And the other reason your taxes are so high is that your government is your healthcare provider. Don't get me started...


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The issue here is that approximately 40 to 60% of the price of spirits is state and federal tax already built-in, and a lesser amount for wine and beer. What Massachusetts did last year was simply add another 6.25% in a direct tax right on the top.
> 
> Meanwhile, New Hampshire--whose liquor stores or state-run versus Massachusetts which are private, gets to basically chnage the tax their liquor daily based on market conditions and undercut Massachusetts retailers near the border. To boot, New Hampshire stores are right off the highway a mile or two over the state line. I've always thought New Hampshire's state monopoly on spirits and high property taxes was their answer to the sales tax.
> 
> ...


There's no secret to it, really. NH charges higher property tax (although really, its not that high because the assessments are lower) and gets more money from booze. Consumer demand can be very fickle, so taxation can put a customer right out of a goods market. The lack of sales tax stimulates the economy instead of stifling it.

Think about it this way- how many people are on the payroll for the Commonwealth to administer various taxes, fees, and other financial games? RMV offices alone show you the insanity. Head up to NH and the towns handle the property tax collection, vehicle excise and registration. Motor Vehicle Offices have about 3 desk employees with no lines or waiting. Government is much leaner and, surprise, more efficient!


----------



## EnforceOfficer (Jun 1, 2010)

OfficerObie59 said:


> The issue here is that approximately 40 to 60% of the price of spirits is state and federal tax already built-in, and a lesser amount for wine and beer. What Massachusetts did last year was simply add another 6.25% in a direct tax right on the top.


I should clarify, it's %15 tax on served beverages at restaurants...The tax on liquor at a store (owned by the Provincial Government) is likely in the %50 range...

Spirits can only be sold at government liquor stores (LCBO), with the exception of rural areas, where they have "LCBO agency" stores located inside a grocery store, but separate from the rest of the store...

Beer stores are owned by a consortium of brewers, beer cannot be sold at corner store or gas stations in Ontario...

Wine can only be sold at government liquor stores, wineries, and special wine stores located inside malls and grocery stores (if inside a grocery store, must be separate from the rest of the store)...

Here are some prices lists from the LCBO in Canadian Dollars (worth about $0.95 US)

Product Search Results

Product Information


----------

